# Curviceps Cichlid Weird behavior



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

I got in about midnight last night. And I decided to flip on the light to one side of my 55G and I noticed my Curviceps Cichlid was almost completely white. So i checked all the levels in my tank, they all were perfect. So i decide to wait until this morning to see if it would make it through the night. I woke up this morning and he was back to his normal dark color.... Does anybody know what happened?


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Most fish lose color when they're stressed or sleeping. They don't need to maintain the pigment if they're asleep, so some don't. I'd say that this applies to cichlids, too.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah just color changes. it takes energy for a fish to produce its colors so naturally when its dark and they cant see well they wont produce those colors.


----------

